# Hammering 16" Crappies



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## tkperch (Oct 14, 2014)

Where were you fishing?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

If that doesn't get yuh amped up, I dont know what will! Wonder where he's fishin?!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

tkperch said:


> Where were you fishing?



The guy in videos name is Arron weibe From Ontario. Not 74chrysler. He most likely is fishing a small Canadian Shield lake with average fish 14"+.... All the uncut angling videos with crappie segments show huge fish... Most shows are filmed on the Ontario side of lake of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Think it was the foot...yesterday


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Last year maybe not this year lol... It was skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man I shouldn't have watched that video while on lunch break at work! A lot of staring off into space day dreaming this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish that was me, this guy has some pretty good videos on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That kid has a lot of walleye videos on you tube also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks like the winners bucket from Mille Lacs, 32 crappie, 32.44lbs from two weeks ago


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright,ya guys caught me,it was actually me at Mogadore last week...


----------

